# beginner suggestions



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok i am kind getting interested in gettin a small electric beginner plane and lloyd said he was interested in a beginner heli, so i thought i would start a thread on it.

what are your suggestions on beginner flight equipment?

airplanes?

helis?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> ok i am kind getting interested in gettin a small electric beginner plane and lloyd said he was interested in a beginner heli, so i thought i would start a thread on it.
> 
> what are your suggestions on beginner flight equipment?
> 
> ...


Its not that simple Nikster. Forget helicopters and planes are very hard to fly and just as hard to build. And very easy to destroy! Unless you dont mind going through 10 planes to teach yourself, your going to have to get training. Unlike cars, theres no practice with planes. When you crash, its over!

Is there a field where you live where you can get trained? Will someone help train you? Do you know Terry Smidt at larrys hobbies? Talk to him.

Google this.

GWS pico stick.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Visa Gold Card.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Visa Gold Card.


LMAO!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well, i can fly fairly well on the realflight sim. i just want something fairly easy to fly, inexpensive and fun. and no i dont know terry, but i imagine i can get dean, wayne or randy to help me in their spare time if they are willing


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

also i live on the golf course. i want it to be small enough to be able to fly on the golf course but big enough to be able to fly outdoors. from what i just read on the Pico stik, i would have to fly it indoors


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> also i live on the golf course. i want it to be small enough to be able to fly on the golf course but big enough to be able to fly outdoors. from what i just read on the Pico stik, i would have to fly it indoors


Pico stick works just fine with very little wind. I think they are too big for indoors unless its 3 times the size of a BB court or your a good pilot.

Trust me on this Nik. You will need training, and even then, your going to crash and bust that plane up. I've been into planes longer than cars and I suck! Dont even try to fly without getting your plane checked out and without training. Unless you got big bank and lots of time!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ok, well i will look into getting training. do you know anybody close to montgomery or tomball that would do training? i would be buying a brand new plane.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> ok, well i will look into getting training. do you know anybody close to montgomery or tomball that would do training? i would be buying a brand new plane.


Really dont know. My best guess is terry smidt at Larry's hobbies. He is tall, kinda long hair and ugly. 

Tell him I sent you, and be prepaired to spend at least two hours talking to him. LOL!

Does Phil fly, or anybody at Mikes? Check with them also.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya, i really dont want to go to larry's. ive had bad business experiences with them before.

ill probly talk to the guys at mikes, because im pretty sure phil and jeff fly


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> ya, i really dont want to go to larry's. ive had bad business experiences with them before.
> 
> ill probly talk to the guys at mikes, because im pretty sure phil and jeff fly


With Terry? Ill bet my paycheck you never had a problem with Terry! You find him, talk to him only and tell him Biff sent you!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i dont know if it was terry or not, but i havent been there in a long time because of "issues". i really dont want to go any further because i dont want to be bashing larry's but its kinda out of the way, ill see what i can do to make it there


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so gary, what about radio and servos and all that good stuff???


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> so gary, what about radio and servos and all that good stuff???


Depends on what kind of plane you get. Normal 40 size planes, you just use the servos that come with the radio.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

but what about for that pico stick? that one looks good because its not too big and its really cheap


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You can get away with a cheaper radio than the one I linked. But if you plan on flying for awhile, go at least with this.

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKJD8**&P=0

The easiest way to go for electronics is to get the GWS power pack. Thats the receiver, speedo, servos, one battery pack and whatever else, I forget. But itll be a little underpowered so Ill be using 7 cell packs. So I went with the GWS receiver, Futaba S3114 servos and a Great Planes C-12 Micro speedo. Its a 12 amper and will handle the extra power with no problem and in case I wanna build a bigger plane later, itll handle it. Im starting to build the kit now and will be taking photos so I can do a little write up on the Pico Sticks. Ive had several before and learned some tricks that make them better.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ya, im honestly looking to put as little into a plane as possible just in case i decide i dont like it.


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

Any updates Nik? I started teaching myself and my 11 year old son on a T-Hawk. Comes as a complete set(RTF). The plane is solid, will fly in marginal wind.... less than 12mph. Pretty good for acrobatics but unless you beef up the wing a bit it will flex too much on a deep dive. This set up will not set you back too far and will allow you to get very proficient before you start dropping big bucks on receivers and kits. I think the site is readytoflyfun.com


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Nick, as far as I know Barnstormers in New Waverly is the closest field in our neck of the woods. I taught myself how to fly with a 3D plane, it's not that hard. Oh, did I mention how many times i had to repair my plane? LOL......

I think you should look into Parkzone planes. I used a Typhoon2 to learn on. Turn the throws way down and it is a smooth easy flyer. Then when you get the hang of it, turn the throws up and go crazy!!! They also have some non 3D planes that are nice too...


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

nik77356 said:


> well, i can fly fairly well on the realflight sim. i just want something fairly easy to fly, inexpensive and fun. and no i dont know terry, but i imagine i can get dean, wayne or randy to help me in their spare time if they are willing


Glad to see I'm on your list of help..you know, I dont fly or anything, I havnt taught people how to fly...I dont have spare equipment I'd be more than happy to hook you up with.

Oh no no, your good buddy chase doesnt fly, he just has planes that sit around and look pretty.



Parkzone Super Decathelon that just came out. Or the Super Cub. We have both at the shop, and are awsome to start with. You will crash yes, but not as bad as the guys are making it seem. Its part of the hobby, but as long as you dont do stuff like Dean, Wayne, and I(aka low stuff) you wont crash. Just circle jerkin it, I've never crashed a plane due to my personal mess up. It was me being stupid(IE: too low, stunting, ect).

Let me know if you want to learn to fly...I will get a Slow stick ordered up, put together, and let you learn the basics. SUPER easy, and can fly in a really small area.

As for a heli, either a Blade CX2, or the new MCX is an awsome way to start. The CX2 is stable, but the MCX is even more so, SUPER stable. After you learn that really well, you can jump up and start all over again with a blade 400 or somthing of the like. But your back to step one of learning just to hover. I can teach you heli's also..you know, I mean I dont fly that one I have, it just sits there and looks pretty like those planes I dont fly.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey Nik, I've got 4 helicopters and a plane. Just come over one weekend and I'll show you whats up. If your serious get realflight g4, its a must especially for helicopters. Alot of the litte electric foam planes can take a beating and be back up in the air in 5 mins with some superglue. You'll be fine if you dont listen to Biff, lol...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Hey Nik, I've got 4 helicopters and a plane. Just come over one weekend and I'll show you whats up. If your serious get realflight g4, its a must especially for helicopters. Alot of the litte electric foam planes can take a beating and be back up in the air in 5 mins with some superglue. You'll be fine if you dont listen to Biff, lol...


Realflight G4 works! Gimme it back!


----------

